# my friend my neighbour the kids love you xxx



## 18829 (Mar 20, 2006)

ive just read through the messages of sympathy and it bring thoughts of my neighbour she is 14 years old such a lovely girl does no harm to no one so well behaved with a good head on her shoulders a rareity around here she was diagnosed with crohns disease just over a year ago she was put on steroids and medication for long enough at one point last summer they suggested a colostomy bag which her parents and her refused im only a neighbour i tried to convince them the sooner this was done the better chance of a full recovery and reversal(my grandad had colon cancer and my friends sister chrons also ) i had the advantage of first hand knowledge! but they were not told that the steroids wouldnt solve the problem only just delay it im no doctor they wouldnt listen to me. by the end of summer her condition had deteriorated so badly she had to go through the operation and part of her colon was removed but they managed to keep enough for a reversal although it was not until after christmas they reversed it, why because she lost so much weight she was never a big girl always very skinny and she was losing alot of weight she managed to put a little on and the operation went ahead since the operation she has steadily lost weight she doesnt eat very much cause it just runs through her people try to get her to eat full meals i keep saying little but often no one listens to me im not medically trained!ive talked her into seeing a psychologist but she is going downhill fast she is dying she wont see another christmas if she doesnt start eating her family are getting frustrated and angry with her ( i imagine its mostly down to fear) ive spoke to her like an adult ive told her my experiences what i know and what ive learned i asked her when the last time she had a period she asked me why my reply was "when youre really ill one of the first things that goes out the window is your periods, my friend who had anorexia, when hers stopped thats when the doctors decided she had to be admitted" my friend died by the way 15 she was and 3 1/2 stone when she died she thought she was fat. she hasnt had a period since before her surgeryim watching my kids babysitter die right under my nose she says she knows if she doesnt do something she could be killing herself god shes only a child i know shes also a member of this group i hope your reading this you know its me this is my id for everything from hotmail to myspace i dont want you to die i cant go to your funeral it breaks my heart when i seen you at the weans birthday you looked dead already please let the doctors take you in to hospital ask them to help you dont pretend your eating when i know your not im crying now as i do verytime i see you please get well xxxxxx


----------

